
US internet bill seen as opening shot against end-to-end encryption - rbanffy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/mar/06/us-internet-bill-seen-as-opening-shot-against-end-to-end-encryption
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22505302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22505302)

------
tracker1
While I do appreciate the sentiment, and would prefer to see a bit more sanity
in terms of blanket protections... Leaving this definition as obtuse as it is,
is worse than actually creating a limited definition.

Realistically, having requirements similar to a DMCA notification would be
more prudent. As well as requiring a contact form and/or email address that
does not require login for notification.

------
rad_gruchalski
Wow, Americans have a talent to figure out names with catchy acronyms. Where
does it come from?

~~~
schoen
It's a pretty pervasive practice these days. Here are the ones from 2013:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/08/congres...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/08/congress-
acronyms-reins/312565/)

and 2015:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
fix/wp/2015/08/03/36...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
fix/wp/2015/08/03/364-bills-that-have-been-introduced-in-congress-ranked-by-
acronym-quality/)

(most of them were not passed into law)

